# HS622 Trans issues



## griff_pat (Dec 18, 2018)

Good day all,

I recently had a friends 622 and replaced the clutch plates and added an impeller kit and the thing throws like crazy...

Now there's an issue with the transmission. I've searched on her to see if anyone has had this type of issue with the 622 as i'm not sure if the trans is similar to any of the other hydrostatic models. I found one post where someone had the same issues and another member answered with plenty of knowledge of the machine but there wasn't a final verdict on the issue. This one was called Honda 622 locomotion issues.

I should mention that based on the serial I believe its between a 96 and 99 model.

No matter the drive gear it's in the tracks don't move they just kind of jerk a little. I know the metal that the selector slots are made of is a little flimsy so i jiggled the shift around a bit in each gear but still nothing. The pins in the axles are intact and the trans is full of oil with no leaks at the seals.

From what I understand from the parts diagram on boats.net there are a number of gears inside the trans and by the jerking motion the tracks are making i'm assuming one of these are worn although when I changed the trans oil a month ago no metal shavings came out. This makes me think there's a dowel pin like in the others? Am I correct in thinking this? Also seen a chain in the diagram so maybe this could be an issue?

Any help or direction would be greatly appreciated as for my own sanity I have to fix the thing. Thanks in advance.


----------



## griff_pat (Dec 18, 2018)

Hey all,

I tore down the blower today and took the transmission apart. Both the final drive gear and final shaft with the worm gear on it were chewed up. It wasn't a very difficult tear down the only issue I had was removing the old seals the get the axle out. Had to drill holes and use screws as pullers.

I took pictures from the time I cracked open the trans until the end so I wouldn't forget or mess something up.

Parts are ordered and it's just a waiting game now.

Still would love some input before I throw it back together if there is anyone who has done this and suggests replacing anything else while in there.

Thanks again.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

griff_pat said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I tore down the blower today and took the transmission apart. Both the final drive gear and final shaft with the worm gear on it were chewed up. It wasn't a very difficult tear down the only issue I had was removing the old seals the get the axle out. Had to drill holes and use screws as pullers.
> 
> ...


replace seals also. did you get the parts from boats?


----------



## griff_pat (Dec 18, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> replace seals also. did you get the parts from boats?


Yessir, cheapest place i've found online.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

griff_pat said:


> Yessir, cheapest place i've found online.


i think what you did ( tearing tranny apart ) is great. There are not too many 622's out here. I have only seen 2.. I thought the enclosed transmission with no belts was an excellent idea but Honda never adopted this design for some reason in later models.

hope you are successful in bringing your blower back to life.

i don't have a manual on the 622. Is it all gears in the tranny or is it chain driven?


----------



## griff_pat (Dec 18, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> i think what you did ( tearing tranny apart ) is great. There are not too many 622's out here. I have only seen 2.. I thought the enclosed transmission with no belts was an excellent idea but Honda never adopted this design for some reason in later models.
> 
> hope you are successful in bringing your blower back to life.
> 
> i don't have a manual on the 622. Is it all gears in the tranny or is it chain driven?


I agree the trans is a great idea the only downfall I can see is ease of maintenance compared to the belt driven models but given that the blower has been chugging along with zero maintenance for over 20 years I think i'd take my chances on the enclosed tranny.

There are mostly gears inside the transmission and from what I sized up yesterday I would assume just for the different speeds and directions and then one chain that transfers this power from one side of the box (crankshaft) over to a gear on the final drive worm gear shaft and subsequently to the final drive gear on the axle. Pretty interesting and seemingly sound set up.

IMO the biggest issue with this blower was that the owner did not have the knowledge or care enough about it to maintain it.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

griff_pat said:


> I agree the trans is a great idea the only downfall I can see is ease of maintenance compared to the belt driven models but given that the blower has been chugging along with zero maintenance for over 20 years I think i'd take my chances on the enclosed tranny.
> 
> There are mostly gears inside the transmission and from what I sized up yesterday I would assume just for the different speeds and directions and then one chain that transfers this power from one side of the box (crankshaft) over to a gear on the final drive worm gear shaft and subsequently to the final drive gear on the axle. Pretty interesting and seemingly sound set up.
> 
> IMO the biggest issue with this blower was that the owner did not have the knowledge or care enough about it to maintain it.


I'm just old school and still wondering why Honda went from the simple friction disk set up to the hydrostatic transmission , haha. granted the hydro very rarely fails ( from my limited experience ) but the cost to replaceis huge . A new one is close to $600.A used one, which is a gamble is about $250 but it's the labor that kills you to replaceif you have to pay someone.

I have old HS50-55-and 80's where the old friction disk system still works flawlessly. They are easy to work on and the belt system withpulleys are all out in the open for easy observation.

can you post a couple pictures of this tranny opened up? I have only worked on 2 622's. you said one gear had a chipped tooth or more than one? Since it has a chain do you know how to inspect that for damage or possible stretching?

what else do you have to replace? are there bearings and bushings that need replacing since you have it all opened up?


----------



## griff_pat (Dec 18, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> I'm just old school and still wondering why Honda went from the simple friction disk set up to the hydrostatic transmission , haha. granted the hydro very rarely fails ( from my limited experience ) but the cost to replaceis huge . A new one is close to $600.A used one, which is a gamble is about $250 but it's the labor that kills you to replaceif you have to pay someone.
> 
> I have old HS50-55-and 80's where the old friction disk system still works flawlessly. They are easy to work on and the belt system withpulleys are all out in the open for easy observation.
> 
> ...



Yeah my personal blower is an old HS80 that I restored and I'd much rather work on that.

Both the final drive shaft had the gear eaten and the final drive gear on the axle itself was worn and there were shavings inside everywhere. As for the chain other than just eyeballing it I do not know if it's worn or stretched but it seemed to be just fine with the links all fine and the actual surface that makes contact with the teeth fine.

I'm going to replace both gears obviously but besides that to be safe i'll do both axle bearings and seals and the tranny gasket. To my surprise the bearings for the final drive shaft were fine as well even with the overlap of the shaft and gear. 

Here are some pictures I took that may help people understand or help them do this in the future.


----------



## griff_pat (Dec 18, 2018)

Going to take a couple of posts to get them all in for some reason...


----------



## griff_pat (Dec 18, 2018)

And the last one...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

griff_pat said:


> And the last one...


thank you very much.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*622 still in sale*



orangputeh said:


> i think what you did ( tearing tranny apart ) is great. There are not too many 622's out here. I have only seen 2.. I thought the enclosed transmission with no belts was an excellent idea but Honda never adopted this design for some reason in later models.
> 
> hope you are successful in bringing your blower back to life.
> 
> i don't have a manual on the 622. Is it all gears in the tranny or is it chain driven?



The 622 are still in sale in Europe under the name 655. I just bought one.


Thing is, one MUST NEVER change gear in speed with this gearbox. Only 2 speed forward.


https://store.honda.co.uk/snowthrowers/6-series.list 


Impressed with this machine!


----------



## ER Guy (Jan 27, 2019)

Have a HS622. It works like a little mule, doesn't matter how heavy the snow is, it will get the job done slowly but surely. Thanks for the pictures, it gives me some ideas what looks like inside even though I have no issues with my HS622. The reason that Honda stopped the HS622 belt less design I think is the belt replacement is much cheaper and easier than the HS622.


----------



## griff_pat (Dec 18, 2018)

ER Guy said:


> Have a HS622. It works like a little mule, doesn't matter how heavy the snow is, it will get the job done slowly but surely. Thanks for the pictures, it gives me some ideas what looks like inside even though I have no issues with my HS622. The reason that Honda stopped the HS622 belt less design I think is the belt replacement is much cheaper and easier than the HS622.


I agree with your comment regarding cheaper and easier but man this little thing amazed me after I replaced the clutch disks and added the impeller kit. My father was annoyed that it threw snow much further than his year old Ariens 10HP. For whatever reason I still have not received my parts and this annoys me but I can't wait to see how it works when I reassemble.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

I know the mail has been bad, but did you ever finish this project? I just got a 622 and am reading the archives.


----------



## griff_pat (Dec 18, 2018)

Yessir I finished the brute not long after when I received the parts. I have since acquired the machine as the woman who owned it bought a new one. It looks rough on the exterior but works like a dream still.


----------

